# Anyone here travel alone?



## onthefence (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm looking to feed my snowboard itch this season, but I don't think I will be able to get ppl to go with me each and every trip. These trips will be to Socal resorts for anywhere from 2-4 days long. I'm wondering what do you guys usually do when you're done boarding for the day, but don't have any buddies around? I don't wanna just be holed up in a hotel watching tv =(


----------



## dopamean (Nov 1, 2012)

onthefence said:


> I'm looking to feed my snowboard itch this season, but I don't think I will be able to get ppl to go with me each and every trip. These trips will be to Socal resorts for anywhere from 2-4 days long. I'm wondering what are some good things to do when not boarding? I don't wanna just be holed up in a hotel watching tv =(


I been rollin' solo for a while. Just skipped from AK to CO and picked up an Epic so i'll definitely be headin' to CA @ some point to make use of the Kirkwood, Northstar and Heavenly perks. 

My advice is to take your skateboard. That way when you're not @ the mountain, you can still go ride!


----------



## Wangta (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm planning a couple trips alone this year - not for lack of trying to get friends to come along. But at this point in our careers/lives, it's such an ordeal to get schedules to line up. If I have an opening, I ask around, but go it alone if need be. Just don't want to do that should I go backcountry pow!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I'd schedule some coaching or something, set and accomplish some goals (soCal? may as well get sum freestyle right?).

I ride most of the time by myself, have a blast with friends but over the years realize that I have enough stoke for like 30000 people so its hard expect anyone to keep up.

I'm the blockhead who has to go paddle out for an hour or 2 every day all summer when there are no waves :dunno:

If you push yourself on the mountain you will crash after a meal and hotub/shower no need to worry about entertainment.


----------



## dopamean (Nov 1, 2012)

Wangta said:


> I'm planning a couple trips alone this year - not for lack of trying to get friends to come along. But at this point in our careers/lives, it's such an ordeal to get schedules to line up. If I have an opening, I ask around, but go it alone if need be. Just don't want to do that should I go backcountry pow!


What goggles you rocking in your avi?

also, greetings from CO!


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I travel and ride solo all the time, like I have said before if I waited for others I would never go anywhere.I am even doing 6 weeks in japan solo starting in january.

The trick is you have to be content with yourself, lots of people can only be happy if they are with other people which will stop them from doing hundreds of things in their lifetime, especially as they get older. If you are one of these people you will get homesick and probably end up crying for you mother in the middle of the night. The internet can keep you connected to others if you really cant stand it. 

Travelling solo is also a great way to meet new people and try things you wouldnt normally, I highly recommend it and if you can handle it you open up your life to a whole new range of possibilities.


----------



## Wangta (Feb 1, 2011)

dopamean said:


> What goggles you rocking in your avi?
> 
> also, greetings from CO!


Smith I/O!

Greetings from the east coast!


----------



## Wangta (Feb 1, 2011)

ETM said:


> I travel and ride solo all the time, like I have said before if I waited for others I would never go anywhere.I am even doing 6 weeks in japan solo starting in january.
> 
> The trick is you have to be content with yourself, lots of people can only be happy if they are with other people which will stop them from doing hundreds of things in their lifetime, especially as they get older. If you are one of these people you will get homesick and probably end up crying for you mother in the middle of the night. The internet can keep you connected to others if you really cant stand it.
> 
> Travelling solo is also a great way to meet new people and try things you wouldnt normally, I highly recommend it and if you can handle it you open up your life to a whole new range of possibilities.


Agreed. Met some pretty cool people while on solo trips. 

6 weeks in Japan? OMG. I'm sooo envious. How do you have that much time off??? I wish I could do that but my employer would kill me.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Wangta said:


> Agreed. Met some pretty cool people while on solo trips.
> 
> 6 weeks in Japan? OMG. I'm sooo envious. How do you have that much time off??? I wish I could do that but my employer would kill me.


Be your own employer!


----------



## D1CKER1 (Dec 27, 2010)

I ride alone most of the time.. I get tired of hearing excuses and if my buds happen to go up the same time ill let them know where I am if they want to meet up.

I don't like waiting on people anymore, because they stop you from growing.. I'm comfortable by myself and will just meet people on the mtn

OP shoot me a pm since your in SoCal. Ill be at the local mtns


----------



## Wangta (Feb 1, 2011)

ETM said:


> Be your own employer!


Damnit. That is a brilliant idea. Hah, seriously, I'd love to do this one day.


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

Like said before, ride hard and you will want to watch TV and crash after dinner. I travel and ride alone. I get to avoid other peoples bitching or hold backs. I like riding with friends, but last year I realized I spent too much time "waiting for friends" so I couldn't progress. After that, I concentrated on me and now love riding alone. Turn on some tunes and go.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Success on a solo trip....make friends where you can. I solo ride plenty of times. I usually make friends on the lift, at Apres, or in the hot tub later in the eve. Ask barteners at the resort where to go for good, non-tourist happy hour. Or, ask where to snag a good tourist catch of tail. Chat people up at the bars....don't try to get them to tell you where the stash is, if you're laid-back and into just talking and show genuine enthusiam, you'll be amazed at how people love to adopt tourons. Disregard the anti-social crew here, you can ride hard from 8-4:30 and still have energy to enjoy some social interaction later in the day. However, I wouldn't suggest a 2:30 am rage on your first or second trip of the night. But the night before leaving.....it helps you sleep on the plane.


----------



## almostheaven (Sep 30, 2012)

Go sit down at a bar and have a drink or two, and Im sure you will find someone to talk to. Also, like someone else said if you wake up early and ride hard all day you will be ready for bed by like ten o clock anyways.


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

While I have never gone on trips by myself, I almost always ride alone. I'm new to the northeast so I know very few people who ride, which leads to me riding by myself 98% of the time. If you're friendly and outgoing it is amazing all the interesting people you can meet on lifts. I also tend to hit the resort bar mid-day and there are always people in there stoked to talk about the day of riding, especially if the conditions are good.


----------

